
Ikea has bought TaskRabbit - radley
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/28/16377528/ikea-acquisition-taskrabbit-shopping-home-contract-labor
======
elaineo
I always thought it odd that the most common TaskRabbit job was assembling
Ikea furniture. Do people really need to outsource that job?

Amazing that the company lasted so long.

